# CYCLONE COASTER 14th Annual FREE SWAPMEET & SUNDAY ride - May 3rd 2015



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2015)

the 14th annual
 CYCLONE COASTER FREE  SWAPMEET    

*  SUNDAY - MAY 3rd  
  7:00 am - 10:00 am    

FOLLOWED by the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride
      from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11:00 am 


     That's right our twice-a-year FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET was here once again - On SUNDAY - May 3rd - which is the SAME DAY as the NEXT CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - We will have the 14th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & will be held once again in the back parking lot of the World Famous PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT - Located @ 1836 E. 4th Street ( 1 block west of Cherry Ave ) in Long Beach - CA 

     Our thanks goes out to our friend Chris Reece former drummer of Social Distortion fame & the owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant - who opens the PIKE doors early @ 7:00am for EVERY  CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 - Great food - KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar open & use of his back parking lot which we need to be out of @ 10:00am SHARP  

     PLEASE NOTE -- DON'T park in the PIKE parking lot - Chris WILL TOW - no F****ing around - JUST A REMINDER the FREE swap starts @ 7:00am & NOW ENDS by 10:00am - THIS WAS A NEW REQUEST FROM THE PIKE OWNER CHRIS who wants the parking lot cleared for his 10am customers -

     If you feel the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet is too short - Just show up EARLIER ( some arrived @ the 13th annual FREE swapmeet @ 2:45am - JOE ) -- The CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet is as long as you make it - Many killer rare parts as well as complete bicycles exchange hands @ EVERYONE of these CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here @ the PIKE - So don't miss out - deals to be had will be had - find your perfect morning in a packed parking lot with your fellow bicycle enthusiast & fellow riders @ the PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT home of the FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET since day one -

     The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride will follow the FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - A GREAT DAY  ALWAYS - Pop a reminder on your hand held device of choice NOW for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - So you are sure not to miss it - Thanks again to everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ride Vintage*


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2015)

I wish I could make it to this. Maybe I should just head west after the Ann Arbor swap.


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2015)

bring your wise lock keys if or when you come catfish !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 17, 2015)

Who ever gets there before me has to bring donuts. I will be there with donuts so you wont have to worry about bringing them hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 17, 2015)

*Nos donuts*

Oh and get there early while the donuts are still n.o.s. Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2015)

There is a 24 hour donut shop on Beach Blvd. close to my house Joe; come pick me and the donuts up so we can watch everything else as it gets unloaded....



Joe Buffardi said:


> Who ever gets there before me has to bring donuts. I will be there with donuts so you wont have to worry about bringing them hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 17, 2015)

Hahahaha!!!you a funny guy!!!

http://youtu.be/mKLizztikRk


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Who ever gets there before me has to bring donuts. I will be there with donuts so you wont have to worry about bringing them hahahaha!!!!




I got the donuts.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 17, 2015)

Oooh! Those must be good!


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm headed to this swap.  It will be my first time.  I'm bringing a few bikes.  I don't know what to expect.  I've heard some people can be very judgmental when looking over your bikes.  I know mine aren't 100% correct...so.... I hope I have a fun time regardless.   I ride my bikes for fun, I don't care what people think.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

Let's see a preview, I won't judge.   I'm broke right now but I'm pretty curious.


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 27, 2015)

I will be there early bringing some good stuff


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> I will be there early bringing some good stuff




Oh! Great now I need to be there earlier!


----------



## oskisan (Apr 27, 2015)

Catfish... I thought you were on the East Coast... Are you up North from us California guys??

Ken-



catfish said:


> I got the donuts.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 27, 2015)

*The CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAP is less than a week away - I can't wait ... I need to get some good stuff together to sell .. any suggestions of things you guys need - parts - pieces - complete bikes ?? Post them here so people know what to bring ... Frank*


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim,
I'm after a braced CWC drop stand if you happen to have an extra.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 27, 2015)

John,
Can you bring a set of your black walls. I'd like to buy a set.

I can paypal in advance or cash and carry at the swap. Which ever you prefer

Thanks


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 27, 2015)

Just off the top of my head - I need the following 

( 1 ) 1940's Monark 5 bar roadster truss fork & truss rods 
( 2 ) Prewar Schwinn fenders - for a 1940 Autocycle 
( 3 ) a doughnut ..... 

I will add to the list as I think of things


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 27, 2015)

Frank, 
Be there early, I think Joe has you covered on the donut


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2015)

Eddie,
I will have tires with me
Thanks, John


Anyone,
I could use 
original chrome drop center rims 5-10 condition
ND front brake levers
Thanks!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks John, I'll see you there...
Eddie


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2015)

I could use some 28" stainless raingutters for my Elgin motorbike :o


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2015)

*CYCLONE COASTER 14th Annual FREE SWAPMEET &amp; SUNDAY ride - May 3rd 2015*

John, I have an extra set of drop center rims I've been moving around from 1 frame to another. I think fit your description. Morrow rear hub dated J3. They ride good. Let me know if interested. I am going Sun. Cell is best for me; Number listed OC Cl with my Challenger if anybody wants it.....



John said:


> Eddie,
> I will have tires with me
> Thanks, John
> 
> ...









They are on this bike now. 
They were on this bike before that.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm still debating on bringing much. I have tons of small cheap stuff, but don't really want to drag it all over the place.
you guys need to let me know if I need to bring my new small parts and stuff. it's all in a toolbox so it's not bad to move, but I've been tempted by the idea of just brining a bike and not buying or selling at the swap.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47677-Small-Parts-For-Sale


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2015)

jaf/co is bringing 3 nice bikes for sale 37 ,39 , and 47-48
and a lot of good stuff  will be there very early


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> jaf/co is bringing 3 nice bikes for sale 37 ,39 , and 47-48
> and a lot of good stuff  will be there very early




Define "very early"...Need to set my alarm


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2015)

Jim, do you have some preview pics of the bikes?


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2015)

I am bringing a hard to find prewar brake lever non-script asking $80 and a backup handle asking $30
Buy it all for $100


----------



## JAF/CO (May 1, 2015)

around 6 am




fordmike65 said:


> Define "very early"...Need to set my alarm


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> around 6 am




Was expecting 4-5am...See you there.


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2015)

This use to be the one swap you could sleep in a little, O well


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2015)

mrg said:


> This use to be the one swap you could sleep in a little, O well View attachment 212091




That's a way cool flyer.  who makes it? How much?


----------



## CWCMAN (May 2, 2015)

Hawthorne


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2015)

Snyder built Hawthorne 35 or 6


----------



## hellshotrods (May 2, 2015)

I'm bringing 5 Bicycles to sell + some parts
Schwinn Twin - tandem 2 speed
Goodyear Hi-Way
Columbia
Mercury
JC Higgins


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> I'm bringing 5 Bicycles to sell + some parts
> Schwinn Twin - tandem 2 speed
> Goodyear Hi-Way
> Columbia
> ...




Any pics?  I need to know if I need to bring one or two buckets of cash


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2015)

*Lots of parts...*


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2015)

Damn Mike, That's a lot of crap.   What time are you getting there?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 2, 2015)

Hey mike I want the streamline horn!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Damn Mike, That's a lot of crap.   What time are you getting there?




Already there...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

Damn damn damn haahhaHa!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

I highly doubt mike is thee already.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2015)

Good morning!!! Last call has come and gone. Who's ready to make some deals!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

Do you have NOS donuts?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

*1st again !!!!!!*

I dont see you Mikeee!! Im the only one here with NOS donuts!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Do you have NOS donuts?




Gonna have to check...might be early repops


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

Im here show yourself lol!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2015)

I'd leave now but I'm waiting for someone to wake up and go with me! I haven't slept a wink. Might skip the ride afterwards and go home to sleep.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 3, 2015)

I haven't even left the house!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

Well hurry up and get here! Im lonely


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

No pain no gain. Go on the ride. We will just have to keep your buzz goin.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> No pain no gain. Go on the ride. We will just have to keep your buzz goin.




That was a pic from the other night. Had one beer with dinner tonight since I knew I was gonna be up late and get up early. I don't have a way to secure the unsold items during the ride. Might take a bike just in case.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 3, 2015)

Throw it in my 4 runner.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2015)

On the way....


----------



## John (May 3, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> On the way....




Did you wake up all the neighbors loading the truck?


----------



## hellshotrods (May 3, 2015)

PICS from today's event here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/132143419@N06/


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2015)

John said:


> Did you wake up all the neighbors loading the truck?





Probably...clanging fender braces and slamming tailgates will do that


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 4, 2015)




----------

